# Has anyone tried Stacy Westfall's "The Resourceful Rider" course? Or other courses?



## whisperbaby22 (Jan 25, 2013)

Try the art of horsemanship by Xenophon.


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

whisperbaby22 said:


> Try the art of horsemanship by Xenophon.


That's a great book but probably not what she is looking for.


----------



## ClearDonkey (Nov 27, 2016)

Look into Miri Hackett's Patreon page. She has a wonderful relaxing voice and does ride along podcasts as well as groundwork and riding tutorials. Miri also does free YouTube videos as well.


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

I have a hard time recommending anything. In general, I fear that when you get into a step-by-step process, where each step must follow the previous one, you may get too married to a system that won't work for your horse. Because what works for one horse might not work for another. Not to mention, some horses need extra steps between the steps, and some want to skip steps, and some might complete step 4 but not really understand it, so when you get to step 5 they are confused.

I guess one step-by-step book that I did find helpful is Countdown to Broke. I ended up disagreeing with a lot of what he said. For instance, he prioritizes working in the roundpen over getting your horse halter broke. He explains why, and I respect what he's saying, but I still disagree with it. But overall if you're looking for something that's clear and logical, I think it's a nice book.


----------



## whisperbaby22 (Jan 25, 2013)

Books were asked to be recommended.


----------



## boatagor (Jun 27, 2017)

ACinATX said:


> I have a hard time recommending anything. In general, I fear that when you get into a step-by-step process, where each step must follow the previous one, you may get too married to a system that won't work for your horse. Because what works for one horse might not work for another. Not to mention, some horses need extra steps between the steps, and some want to skip steps, and some might complete step 4 but not really understand it, so when you get to step 5 they are confused.
> 
> I guess one step-by-step book that I did find helpful is Countdown to Broke. I ended up disagreeing with a lot of what he said. For instance, he prioritizes working in the roundpen over getting your horse halter broke. He explains why, and I respect what he's saying, but I still disagree with it. But overall if you're looking for something that's clear and logical, I think it's a nice book.


I did buy this book today.

I personally like having step by step instructions because I am very goal oriented and tend to get lost if I don't have something I'm specifically working towards. Obviously some horses need more steps or need to work backwards or something, but for my own progression, it's nice to have a guideline for where to go next. The Stacy Westfall course is also nice because she is great at explaining what can go wrong and where things can deviate and how you can work through those things. In her podcast at least, and I think it's probably the same for the course. And of course she has the live sessions where you can ask questions directly.


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

When I got that book, my husband saw the title and honestly thought it meant broke as in "I have horses and I took these steps and now I have no money" LOL.


----------



## boatagor (Jun 27, 2017)

ACinATX said:


> When I got that book, my husband saw the title and honestly thought it meant broke as in "I have horses and I took these steps and now I have no money" LOL.


I mean...once you get horses, you're well on your way to broke one way or another 😂


----------

